# Zsa Zsa's spay surgery.....Question!



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just brought Zsa Zsa home from having her surgery this morning. She's still zonked from the anesthesia, but overall seems to be doing okay. My only concern is that her incision site looks like the work of an angry Edward Scissor Hands, the overlapping of the skin at the suture site seems a bit excessive to me....but maybe I'm just being a paranoid mommy, i dunno.

I thought I should ask before just doing so, as this may not be the right forum for such a thing, but would anyone be overly grossed out or offended if I posted a photo or two of her incision? I'm wondering if this is normal or not, and would like to get dome feedback from other who've been through the surgery with their little ones.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

It is normal. Once the healing starts, the skin will smooth itself out and you will be hard pressed to even see the scar after a few months.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it's pretty normal and you're just a worried mama.

When Gretel came home hers looked okay, but the day after it had puffed out and got rock hard to the touch, but then the following few days it smoothed itself out and healed up fine. She doesn't even have a scar.

Weird stuff it can be, but certainly post pictures for feedback. I don't think it's gross and i'm sure no one would mind.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Yes you can post some pictures, I am a vet tech/assistant so can tell you if the incision looks 'normal'.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

post your pics.


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes please post pics. Hershey is my first doggie pet, I'll be interested to see how it looks like.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Post away... Lots of help here! I'm not a vet, but I am a nurse, and I know what an incision is supposed to look like! I'm sure it is fine! May get uglier before it heals!


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback.
Here is the picture of Zsa Zsa's incision

Picasa Web Albums - Gypsy Noire


They say laughter is the best medicine.....but get a load of this.
My vet's office is closed, but I called there a few minutes ago to get the phone number of the After hours ER vet clinic off of their answering machine. Got the number and called the ER clinic, a gilr answered the phone and i proceeded to explain that my dog just had surgery today and im a little concerned about the incision site and may end up bringing her in later depending on how she's doing.....i told her I may just be a worry wart but id rather be safe than sorry.....there was a long pause and the lady on the phone says "Well do you have an appointment?" (WTF....an appointment for the ER clinic). SO I ask....what do you mean do I have an appointment? She says well you said you wanted to being your dog in right? I said yes....but aren't you an Emergency Clinic, why would I need an appointment? She says "hold on please? She comes back and says oh ok you can bring your dog in you don't need an appointment! I was dumbfounded. I just said thank you and hung up. I thought to myself...self do you really want to take your baby to an animal hospital where even the receptionist doesn't know where she works? Ummm...No Thanks! ROFL


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ouch! That incision looks like it hurts!  I don't remember what the incision looked like from my two labs... but now I'm a little worried because my baby goes next week.

Also, that story about the receptionist... how hilarious is that! You need an appointment?! REALLY?! Gah! Some people... LOL.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

LOL about the emergency clinic's receptionist sounds like a ditz. That incision looks very weird, it looks red is that dried blood or is it irritated? If it's irritated she could be having a reaction to the incision. The incisions are normally a straight light not bunched like that.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

That's what I thought too. I've never seen an incision all bunched up like that. I was expecting to see a nice neat little straight line with neat little stitches in a row, that thing looks like war's zone triage. The light pink area around the whole incision is her skin, it's actually gotten more flesh colored since I took that picture fours hours ago and is not so pink anymore.....I don't i'm going to get any sleep tonight.


----------



## Beth&Emma (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't think you need to worry Emma's looked like that after we got her fixed and like you I was horrified but now 2 months later and you can hardly even see the scar now. Emma only had two stiches. I would just keep and eye on the red-ing and if it starts to look infected or if it starts to drain I would take her to the ER vet also keep an eye to see if your puppy starts running a fever which can be a sign of infection.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Oh Gosh....
Thank you everyone for the help and advice. I think I just need to take a chill pill and not be such a worry wart, but darn thats hard. Every time I look over and catch a glimpse of her tummy I feel horrible. 

In terms of the incision site itself coming into contact with other surfaces do you think covering it would be a good idea to keep germs out?


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

gypsyeye805 said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback.
> Here is the picture of Zsa Zsa's incision
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - Gypsy Noire
> ...



oh the picture doesnt gross me out in anyway, looks normal for a dog out of surgey.

and lol ummm that chick is stupid, and probably new!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just seen the photo u posted... Lola`s kinda looked a bit like that but she had a little dressing over hers because she oozing a little 
After a day or 2 and the dressing fell off, it looked so much cleaner and neater and less angry looking.
Dont forget shes only just had it done so it`s going to look really bad!
Let us know how she gets on! x


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*surgery*



gypsyeye805 said:


> Thanks everyone for the feedback.
> Here is the picture of Zsa Zsa's incision
> 
> Picasa Web Albums - Gypsy Noire
> ...


haha ... once I called an office and asked for a man by name. The receptionist hesitated and finally said "Who is that?" I said I thought it was her boss. She was gone a minute and returned and said, "Yes, just a minute and I'll connect you. This is my first day!" It was a big office with a lot of people and I could understand. Lots of names to deal with.

Jeanette


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

LadyJ...OMG, Lavender is absolutely stunning! She looks like a little stuffed doll in that photo. How old is she? 

I'm happy to report that Zsa Zsa is doing much better this morning. Still not quite back to her bouncy self, but no longer in an anesthetic coma and the incision doesn't look nearly as Texas Chainsaw as it did yesterday. Some of the swelling as gone down and it's just barely pinkish around the site. She hasn't whined or shown any significant signs of pain or discomfort, but got pissed when she realized she couldn't just lift her leg up like normal to scratch her neck lol....so I helped her out and scratched it for it. 

In terms of resuming her normal diet, she hasn't shown an interest in eating yet, but is drinking water. She's normally a really good eater. I don't want to panic too soon (again), but how long on average does it take for a puppy's appetite to return before concern should kick in?


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

It looks fine, and it will smooth out as it heals.... Just give her lots of hugs and kisses and try not to let her be too active (jumping and running and such). She will heal quickly, I'm sure!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

*Zsa Zsa's spay*



gypsyeye805 said:


> LadyJ...OMG, Lavender is absolutely stunning! She looks like a little stuffed doll in that photo. How old is she?
> 
> My sweet little Lavender is two years old. She's a rescue and I was so very lucky to find her. She had been in rescue for a bit because they were being so careful about where she went. She's gorgeous and very sweet, gentle and calm, full of love and fun. She has helped me and my Bichon boy, Cosmo, heal after losing our Bichon girl. She's a treasure!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Glad Zsa Zsa is doing well. Been there, done that. When my girl Bichon was spayed, I held her and rocked her for two days. She got along fine, never complained or acted like she was in pain, but I sure was! When my little four-pound Chi was spayed some years ago, I didn't think I'd survive. Was so worried about her, but she did fine, too. Lavender was already spayed when I got her, thank goodness. Boys are soooo much easier!!


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

HI everyone......I'm happy to report that Zsa zsa is back to her old self. She doesn't seem to be in any sort of pain or discomfort, she's eating normally and wanting to run around like a wild banshee. Thank you all so much for you words of support and helping to ease my worry...it really helped alot.


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Glad to hear she is healing up! Isn't it amazing? They do heal quickly, but of course we still worry! Take care!


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

glad to hear it! x


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

So pleased to hear Zsa zsa is doing good


----------



## mrfiero (Sep 23, 2010)

Here are a few pics of Hazel's stiches. She was done on 1/18/11 so this is after 6 days of healing. They originaly looked like yours, but not as red.



















Glad yours is doing well. You gave me encouragement last week.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

Isn't that the truth...they seem to heal much more quickly than we do, but I guess thats the law of the animal kingdom. Anyone who would have seen me the past couple of days would have sworn it was me who'd just come out of surgery lol....I was a wreck. Whatever pain Zsa Zsa didn't feel...I sure did. She was probably thinking to herself "what the heck is wrong with her?" 

Now that the surgery is over and she's doing well it's time to put some meat on this little girls bones. She's awfully skinny and the day or two without eating just really shows even more.


----------



## gypsyeye805 (Sep 26, 2009)

mrfiero Oh wow, thank you for sharing the photo, that gives me a much better idea. Zsa Zsa's doesnt look anything like that. Hazel's is neat and in line, while Zsa Zsa's looks like they just folded it over any old way, tacked it and called it done! I dont even see her stitches, but think I can make out there are 3 spots where they stitched, two are close together and the last one seems to be some distance from the middle stitch so the are between doesn't look held together all that well. I'll try to take a photo this evening when I get home so you can see what i'm talking about.


----------

